# Sichtvektor der "Kamera"



## Andre Schaaf (22. Okt 2007)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich bin halb am Verzweifeln ! Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Sichtvektor der Kamera herausbekomme (pointOfView)
ich brauch den ganz dringen aber ich habe keinen plan wie ich das anstellen soll da es ja keine wirkliche kamera gibt,

MFG 

Andre


----------



## Marco13 (22. Okt 2007)

Seltsam  ???:L Ich meine, diesen Link heute schonmal gepostet zu haben  ???:L  
http://java3d.j3d.org/tutorials/raw_j3d/chapter6/picking.html

Wenn man der "createPickRay"-Methode für (x,y) das Zentrum des Canvas übergibt, bekommt man seinen Vektor vom Auge zum Blickpunkt.


----------



## Andre Schaaf (22. Okt 2007)

Sehr sehr geil, besten Dank du rettest damit meinen Tag.


----------

